# trailer center walk board question



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

is it happening at a steep ramp? the angle of the ramp may be causing your issue. Those trailers are normally spot on for dry launching. At what point is the keel hitting the walk board?


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

swaddict, first thanks for the input, maybe it is the angle of the ramp.
The keel rubs on the back 3 ft on the board. I even sawed the board off behind the cross member right behind the axle and this week bow wanted to hit the part of the board at the cut. to get it on I dunked the axles and basically floated it on. I hate to dunk the hubs as the trailer in 12 years old and looks like new.

It seems like ramp angle would play a major role in the attack angle which would dictate how the bow contacts the center board, I thought that maybe not backing down much at all would require the boat to ride up on the back roller but at what point does the rear of the boat drag on the ramp? I also thought we were suppose the wet the rear roller.

Stopped in a trailer supplier yesterday and he said maybe adding rollers on the board would work, which means I get a new board and rollers.

thanks again for any help,


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

My 2006 Waterman on galvanized Ramlin did not have a center walk board. Is the board original to the trailer? If not take it off. My current galv Ramlin has a diamond plate welded to the outside of the frame on the port side. I don't use the plate unless I am loading solo.


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

sjrobin, thanks for the help,
the trailer came with the board according to the original owner (a great guy, who still takes my stupid questions more than a year after I bought the boat) who bought the boat from Tom Gordon and there is a plate designed to receive the board behind the y formed back of the tongue of the trailer.
taking the board off may be the best plan,
Do you have a power winch too?
Do you try not to submerge the hubs?
Was the diamond plate original or did you add it later?
I kind of wish I could talk to Tom as I'm sure he knew what he was doing when he designed it.
absolutely love the boat,
thanks again,


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes Tom probably installed the board and the power winch at the previous owner's request. Depending on the ramp, this would make connecting the winch hook more safe. Depending on the ramp sometimes we submerged the hubs.
The Ramlin I have now had the galvanized diamond plate standard. The plate does make connecting the winch hook more safe. I would take the trailer to Ramlin or call them before you make changes to ensure the hull is not damaged.


----------

